# Info on Fasting



## PresbyDane (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey Siblings

I would like to know how some of you fast, facts like, how long?, from what? how you use it?

I have never fasted myself, so all information will be apreciated no info is to simple, I would like all comments and thoughts.
And if anybody has any suggestions or something of that sort I would like to hear/read that to since I want to use fasting in my life and need to learn how.


----------



## wturri78 (Jun 3, 2009)

I guess it's a little weird to use the popcorn icon in a thread on fasting, but I'm curious to see the feedback!

I also have never fasted but have lately been considering the spiritual disciplines--always viewed that sort of thing as something done by hermits in bygone ages, but I guess Jesus did say "when you fast" and not "if you fast..."


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 3, 2009)

I've fasted and prayed a few times. It's hard for me to concentrate on praying and reading Scripture when I'm so hungry I feel sick. I guess I'm not sure what it accomplishes. Not trying to be sarcastic I really don't know. I know that Christ said to do it, but I'm wondering if it was more of a Jewish thing or if it was just for that era. What is the biblical reason for doing it? The only thing I can find where Christ stated to do it was when His disciples couldn't cast out a demon. So I'm also interested in what others have to say.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 3, 2009)

First, study this in Scripture. You may find helpful doing a word search "fast" in the Old and New Testaments.

As I've approached this:

1) pray for a specific reason or purpose
2) write it down
3) read and meditate on Scripture frequently and pray frequently through the fast 
4) I have been able to do this both by separating from ordinary activity (as on the Lord's Day) or by doing ordinary activities, even work
5) if no health limitations, fast from arise until normal dinner time to start at first, then maybe a full day (from arise to bed) and eat the next morning
6) in your weakness, call out to God
7) drink lots of fluids

It has been helpful for me to understand that fasting, like prayer is about

adoring God
confessing sin
thanking God
praying for other people and situations
asking God for things

As for frequency... no set pattern at all but it has been a regular, though infrequent practice. Maybe one time in a couple of years then maybe three times in one year, etc. but the reason, purpose should drive the frequency, not ritual.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 3, 2009)

I believe that fasting is one of the most overlooked of all spiritual disciplines. Yes, on a fast you will get hungry. After a couple of days that goes away. A good book on fasting is Piper's book.






-----Added 6/3/2009 at 07:49:48 EST-----

Here is a good blog posted Piper did on fasting. The Crazy Idea of Fasting in '09 :: Desiring God

Another book that was helpful to me in learning to and how to fast, especially longer fasts, was


----------



## Annalissa (Jun 3, 2009)

Scott1 said:


> First, study this in Scripture. You may find helpful doing a word search "fast" in the Old and New Testaments.
> 
> As I've approached this:
> 
> ...



I completely agree with this. 

During a fast, it isn't always easy to focus your thoughts when you're thinking about how hungry you are. Generally, that will go away during the end of the first day. Start small, work up to a longer time frame if needed according to the situation. 

I wouldn't recommend going without water, ever. Fasting is from food, your body can withstand not having nutrients for a while, it will use your fat stores to keep you alive & kicking, you'll just have those difficult hunger pangs and weakness of body and mind to deal with. Without food _*and *_water, you'll dehydrate quicker. If prolonged (in my opinion - past a 24-hr. day) - you could do some serious damage to your body.

To  what Scott said, cry out to God in your weakness. Seek Him as earnestly as you can muster during the whole of your fast, meditating upon, quoting & praying Scripture as you make your requests known to Him. Pray for continued strength so that you are not tempted to break your fast needlessly.

Hope you are blessed by your entrance into learning about and practicing the discipline of fasting in your walk. It can certainly be beneficial & I believe God can & will bless you for it when it is approached rightly.



Blessings,


----------



## reformedminister (Jun 3, 2009)

I have done a lot of fasting in the past, and different kinds. As a matter of fact I believe it contributed to my deliverance and enlightenment from the errors of the Oneness movement, which I got mixed up in for about five years. About twelve years ago I was a young aspiring preacher who got mixed up in false teaching. I desired to see my little church experience a "great revival" (my thinking in those days). I spent six weeks fasting and praying for my church. I worked construction so I needed my strength for the day. I would eat a good breakfast early in the morning and not eat until the next morning. I would drink lot's of water because I was working in the hot sun. I did this two or three days a week for six weeks. The curious thing about this is that my church did not experience revival, but my eyes were opened and the Lord showed me through the Scriptures that I was in doctrinal error. By the end of the six weeks I left that movement. The type of fasting and how much are entirely up to you. I would study the Scriptures and read some books on fasting. I have read several books and materials on the subject. A good book to read that includes a chapter on fasting is _Celebration of Discipline_ by Richard Foster. I believe in a short chapter he summarizes most of what you need to know about Biblical fasting. I used to fast once a week when I used to be a United Methodist minister. I no longer discipline myself as often in that manner. Although I think it is a great discipline and should not be neglected, I do not think it is necessary to do it as often. I now do it only periodically. I enjoy having the family meal together, so to not take away from that and to keep myself from being "grumpy" in the evening I fast differently. The fast I observe the most now is a twenty four hour fast, from the evening meal to the next, drinking only water and juice (except a cup of coffee in the morning). Fasting is a spiritual discipline but you will find it also has physical benefits of cleansing the body.


----------



## CredoFidoSpero (Jun 3, 2009)

Piper's book is one of my favorite's on fasting, and it's available free online: A Hunger for God :: Desiring God Christian Resource Library, and I like Foster's book _Celebration of Discipline_, too.

I can't really add anything to the good comments above. My attempts at fasting have mostly been humbling , but I do have more clarity in my prayer and Bible study times during even short fasts of a day or less, and it does show me my true weakness and dependence on God for all things.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 3, 2009)

Another thing that is often overlooked: during a longer fast, for most longer than 72 hours, your body will begin to detox. Not only is your body burning fat for energy, it is also releasing stored toxins in that fat and in organs such as the liver. This can cause some pretty strong, ahem, reeking bad breath. It can also cause one to become sore and/or fatigued unless they are dealt with properly. If not dealt with properly the majority of the toxins will accumulate in the intestines and some of them will be reabsorbed when returning to eating. So, it helps a lot to get the stuff out of the colon, which you can't do by only drinking. What to do? I'll not go into that sort detail here, but think 'Fleet'. But, don't use those! There are other more healthful methods. That involve a similar process. If you don't do this you will not be pleasant to be around if you open your mouth.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 3, 2009)

I heard Jentenzen Franklins book on fasting was great..... well not really. My suggestion, start off with just a day and make sure you drink plenty of water!


----------



## JTDyck (Jun 3, 2009)

Interesting providence in your asking this question. The General Synod of the Bible Presbyterian Church called for a Day of Prayer and Fasting for June 3. We trust the Lord will give direction and wisdom.

I preached on Fasting this past Sunday evening, but in reflection, did not make as good an emphasis as I should have. As I have entered into the fasting and prayer much has become more evident to me.

In _The Christian's Reasonable Service_, Wilhelmus a Brakel gives the following definition of a fast: 



> Fasting is a special religious exercise in which a believer deprives himself for a day from all that invigorates the body, humbling himself in body and soul before God as a means to obtain what he desires.



According to a Brakel a Christian fast should be a spiritual exercise without regard for the health benefits. 

Even though she called for a fast longer than just one day, notice that Queen Esther asked her fellow Jews to pray and fast without food or water: 



> Then Esther bade them return Mordecai this answer, Go, gather together all the Jews that are present in Shushan, and fast ye for me, and *neither eat nor drink three days*, night or day: I also and my maidens will fast likewise; and so will I go in unto the king, which is not according to the law: and if I perish, I perish.



In a fast, we place ourselves in a position in which we emphasize the weakness of both body and soul and our utter dependence upon the Lord our God. It is a time to afflict our souls and to loose the bands of wickedness, to undo the heavy burdens, and to let the oppressed go free, and to break every yoke. (Isa 58:3-7)

I myself confess my laxness in this exercise. It is good to resolve to humble ourselves before the Lord and to seek His favour for the honour of Christ.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 3, 2009)

In reading some of the posts, while I have never fasted more than one full day (arise to bed), I have never had any health effects. Slight weaknesses, some hunger... just remember to drink plenty of fluids, focus on God in your weakness.


----------

